# Is there a liquid diet for cats? He cannot digest milk.



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have an elderly cat who is starting to have trouble eating soft canned foods. It is my husband's cat, DH has been under severe stress lately, and it would be a lousy time for him to lose his pet.

Right now the cat is of normal weight, but he is in pain when he eats solid food. He is able to drink without pain, and he is greedy when he eats raw meat but we do not want to give him the trots by giving him too much.

He has a history of sore gums, so his back teeth were removed. He still had sore gums and so he is now on prednisolone, and probably will be for the rest of his life. He drinks without pain but eating canned cat food obviously hurts him. He has never cared for raw eggs but he will accept an occasional one.

Any advice??????????


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You don't want to give him milk anyway. 

Can you add some water to his canned food and put it in a blender? I know the stuff smells but at least the cat could eat it then.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Cats in general are lactose intolerant...so milk is indeed not really a good thing to feed. Baby food meats would be easy for him..or if you want to give small amounts of raw meat tossed into a blender with some rice or even canned pumpkin . Any drastic change in diet is going to cause tummy upset.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

A long time ago we had a vet recommend hamburger and rice for animals with sensitive tummies or eating problems. Since then we even found that we liked the combination. The only problem is that we like onions added to the mix and that is not good for the kitties. Maybe that mix would work for yours.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

How about a slurry of baby food meat and kitten milk replacement? It's highly nutritious and you could make it as thin or thick as needed.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Try watered-down chicken baby food. (Read the label - don't get anything with onion added.)

Edited: Oops! Didn't read Raven's post right and her idea is better!


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

There is a product called CatSure it is suppose to be a liquid meal replacement.
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=35dbcaf1-7393-439a-8156-038f0e1bcac3
Do more research on it, I have never used it and you might be able to find it cheaper someplace else.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

may try raw goat milk as well, its a different lactose and much easier to break down and use. Our cats all 9 of them get goat milk every day. not much and not every one gets some but they never get the runs and every one looks very healthy. I have noticed that they look a great deal better since we started milking again. 
I dont know what the difference would be between making a soupy canned food and a soupy baby food, other than the cat food would have taurine and other needed nutrients in it that have been added to where baby food would not. 
Also, check out www.blueridgebeef.com they make a great no filler raw cat food thats completely ground


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

OK, the cat is eating again.

Just mixing it with water did not work, as the cat food solids tended to settle out. The blender worked better: the solids settled out less, and the solids were fine enough to be licked up.

After eating, he sat down and washed his face. Excellent!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Terrific!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Maura said:


> I love a happy ending.


Me, too!

It is now obvious that he has a sore spot on his gum. That means that his illness is flaring up in spite of the pills. It has done so a couple of times before but died down again: hopefully it will die down again!

In the mean time, he has eaten 2/3 of a can of cat food today, which is a little light for him but not unreasonably so!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Keep baby food on hand, the turkey and rice, chicken and rice type stuff. WHen Jinx goes through her finicky phase I give her a day or so of that and she perks back up.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a cat on a liquid diet, she can't have the canned foods with chunk or strips, only the loaf style and that is mixed with water and forked to death.


----------

